# Was taugt das Logitech X-540 5.1 System?



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 5.1 Soundsystem im Bereich <100€.

Jetzt bin ich auf das Logitech X-540 5.1 System (klick) gestoßen.

Hat das einer bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, ob das was taugt zum Zocken und Musik hören?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

Für musik kannst 5.1 für 100€ vergessen und von logitech erst recht


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin keiner, der kristallklaren Sound braucht, ich höre im Moment Musik mit den eingebauten Stereo-Lautsprechern in meinem ASUS VW246H Monitor... 
Und ich will halt einen besseren Klang und überhaupt einen Raumklang in Spielen wie MAFIA II.
Dafür passt das Soundsystem ja, oder?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

da würde ich eher was drauflegen und mir nen edifier zulegen, und bei mehr musik würde ich dann zu stereo greifen


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

Es wird 50:50 gezockt und Musik gehört. Aber ich will eher 5.1 wegen dem Sound in Spielen. 
Hier wäre mal ein Edifier: klick
Aber ich bin eigentlich nicht bereit so viel Geld für ein Soundsystem auszugeben.
Als Laie hört man da wahrscheinlich gar keinen Unterschied, oder?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

doch kannst ja mal wenn du zeit hast in nen hifi-laden deiner wahl gehen ( dort werden keine waschmaschinen etc verkauft) und deine Liebligs cd mitnehmen, dann hörst du als laie auch nen gewaltigen unterschied. Meine freundin sah das am anfang auch so und dann wurde sie eines besseren belehrt


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Für Beschalluzng aufm Gästeklo reicht das X540, hatte das selber mal. Räumlichkeit hat sich aufgrund der mieserablen Bauteilequalität nicht aufgebaut; der Sound klebte an den Lautsprechern.
Da hat man mit einem Stereoset dieser Kategorie mehr Spaß.


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

Und was wäre so ein gescheites Stereoset in dieser Preisklasse?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

des c2 von edifier wenn du net mehr ausgeben willst ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube von dem 5.1 System habe ich bei Spielen trotz schlechterer Klangqualität mehr...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Wieso eröffnest du einen Beratungsthread wenn du beratungsresistent bist?


----------



## SaKuL (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den Vorgänger und fürs Zocken braucht man nicht wirklich mehr als sowas.
Nimm das X-540 zum Gamen reichts locker und mehr willst du ja nicht
Filme und Musik sind auch annehmbar.

Gruß SaKuL

P.S. Hab bei mir zu Hause eine Stereoanlage, die mehrere K gekostet hat, ich weiß was guter Klang ist Und das Logitech ist nicht sooooo miserabel, wie ihm immer nachgesagt wird


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man nochnichts anderes gehört hat mag es für Musik annehmbar sein, ja. Sobald man aber was hört was nicht von einem Tastaturhersteller gebaut wird, dann fliegt das 540 hochkant ausm Fenster. Den selben Spaß hat man übrigens auch beim Z5500 .


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

Hab nen Logitech Z4 2.1 System und kann dir von dem Logitech zeugs eigentlich nur abraten.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Dezember 2010)

SaKuL schrieb:


> Und das Logitech ist nicht sooooo miserabel, wie ihm immer nachgesagt wird


 
Stimmt, Logitech ist noch viel schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Was hältst Du von folgender Idee: ein Stereoset für um die 80€ für Musik mit gutem Klang, für Spiele dann ein USB-Headset mit Raumklangsimulation für 40€ ? 


Stereo klingt halt viel besser grad bei dieser Preisklasse. Du musst mal überlegen: ein 5.1 Set für 80€, da kosten die kleinen Boxen grad mal 10€ und der Sub mit dem eingebautem Verstärker + Kabel halt 30€. Das ist also nicht besser als ein ca 40€-Stereoset. Ein 80€ Stereoset ist also quasi "doppelt so gut".


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2010)

@TE:

Der räumliche Faktor beim Z-540 ist für die Katze, du hörst im Spiel lediglich ob ein Gegner von links oder rechts kommt. Der Subwoofer macht viel wieder kaputt, da der Bass sehr unpräzise ist. Würde dir daher zu einem guten 2.1 System raten. Da hast du was für die Games und die Musik klingt auch besser, weil nicht nur Gewabbere aus dem Subwoofer kommt, sondern ein präziser Bass. 

Empfehlen würde ich Edifier 
Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

oder ein Teufel
Concept C 100 - PC Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

Und als Beweis, dass ich nicht nur daher labere:

Ich verwende momentan ein Logitech Z-530, das habe ich von meinem Bruder geschenkt bekommen, als dieser auf ein Teufel Concept E 100 umgestiegen ist. Den Unterschied hört man deutlich.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich würde mal über die behringer ms20/40 nachdenken, die haben in der preisklasse den besten klang und fürs zocken sind sie auch geeignet


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

Ok, ihr habt mich überredet. Das Logitech Soundsystem wird nicht gekauft. 
Was taugen denn eigentlich Headsets wie das Logitech G35?


----------



## hydro (2. Januar 2011)

Frage:


> Was taugen denn eigentlich Headsets wie das Logitech G35?



Antwort:


> kann dir von dem Logitech zeugs eigentlich nur abraten.





> Sobald man aber was hört was nicht von einem Tastaturhersteller gebaut wird...


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

Was wäre z.B. ein gutes Headset? Ich habe immer gedacht das Logitech G35 ist das Non-Plus-Ultra im Headsetbereich...


----------



## zøtac (2. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Was wäre z.B. ein gutes Headset? Ich habe immer gedacht das Logitech G35 ist das Non-Plus-Ultra im Headsetbereich...


Das G35 ist für Teamspeak usw. Top, nur wenn du das fürn Spielesound benutzen willst eher nicht. Schau dich mal bei Sennheiser umc


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

Das hat doch 7.1 Raumklang. Was passt denn daran nicht?
Was bekommt man denn für den Preis von 80€ gutes?
Könnt ihr mal bitte Links posten, das wäre nett...


----------



## hydro (2. Januar 2011)

AKG Acoustics K 530 Kopfhörer weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik
+ 
König Clip Mikrofon, MIC8: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und Wenn das Geld etwas flüssiger ist eine Sound Karte, von Asus z.B. die haben DolbyHeadphone.

damit sind wohl auch einige zufrieden:
SteelSeries Siberia v2 - Kopfhörer - Schwarz, 51105: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das X540 und würde dir ebenfalls davon abraten...
Man _kann _damit zocken und Musik hören, gut klingen ist aber etwas anderes.
Höhen gehen völlig verloren und es klingt alles sehr matschig.
Dazu ein völlig übertriebener Bass und ein recht lautes Brummen, sobald das Teil Saft hat. 

Spar nicht an der falschen Stelle und verwöhne deine Ohren; ein Soundsystem behält man ja auch länger als z.B. eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> AKG Acoustics K 530 Kopfhörer weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> +
> König Clip Mikrofon, MIC8: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



Das ist besser als das G35?


----------



## hydro (2. Januar 2011)

Die erste Variante mit dem AKG + Mikro und Soka ja.
Bei der zweiten Version kp, habe es nur als Alternative genannt.


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn du das sagst, dann glaube ich dir das mal, aber ohne Beratung hätte ich zum G35 gegriffen. Das sieht irgendwie viel Hochwertiger aus...


----------



## PEG96 (2. Januar 2011)

das set, was hydro genannt hat ist schon wesentlich besser als das g35, man könnte je nach persönlichem empfinden den akg 530 gegen sennheiser hd 555 tauschen am besten du gehst mal in mm oder in nen hifi-shop und hörst probe


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2011)

Nonplusultra ist das G35 mit Sicherheit nicht. Solide Kost ist zum Beispiel das Beyerdynamic MMX300, geht aber auch noch besser .


----------



## hydro (2. Januar 2011)

> Solide Kost ist zum Beispiel das Beyerdynamic MMX300



Und selbst da würde ich wohl eher den 770 Premiun, oder HiFi kaufen und ein extra Mikro, weil 80Euro kann das Mikro vom MMX300 garnicht Wert sein.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2011)

Daher schrieb ich "solide" und nicht "unfehlbar" .


----------

